
Look4Sat – satellite tracker for Android inspired by Gpredict - app4soft
https://github.com/rt-bishop/Look4Sat
======
app4soft
Here is its page in _IzzyOnDroid Repository_.[0]

[0]
[https://apt.izzysoft.de/fdroid/index/apk/com.rtbishop.look4s...](https://apt.izzysoft.de/fdroid/index/apk/com.rtbishop.look4sat)

~~~
vanous
Izzy is wonderful for maintaining so many apps in his F-Droid repositories,
definitively worth adding to your F-Droid.

